

Atlassian UI opensourced - yanw
http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/AUI/Atlassian+User+Interface+(AUI)+Developer+Documentation

======
gry
Am I missing something? It appears to be only an API developers so their
Atlassian plugins have a consistent look and feel. I also cannot find any
source nor license over the AUI components.

------
moe
Erm. Another JS framework. Seriously?

C'mon guys, everyone is using jquery now. And YUI will also be around for a
while longer, until everyone has finally recovered from their bad java
childhood.

What does this bring to the table that neither those two elephants nor one of
the 28(!) other js libraries have?

~~~
qeorge
This is a set of UI components, not a general purpose framework like jQuery.
The two libraries have almost nothing in common.

Separately, I don't agree with your premise that more frameworks is a Bad
Thing, nor that jQuery is/should be used in all projects.

